# Kindle DX Graphite vs Kindle 3



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't been completely happy with my K3 since I received it. The screen just didn't seem to have as much contrast vs. the K2 as I had hoped. It could just be my device. I ordered a Kindle DX Graphite a couple of days ago and received it yesterday. The first thing I noticed is the screen has much better contrast. The fonts are much bolder and blacks are blacker. I'm not sure how obvious it will be in the photo but in person the difference is even more apparent. I'm also finding that I like the controls much better on the DX than the K3. The joystick is just much easier and more accurate than then new directional pad. The only complaints I have about the DX are it is so much heavier after using the featherweight K3 for weeks and I really miss the new page turn buttons. Hopefully, Amazon will give DX owners a break and update it to 3.0 firmware! The build quality and materials used give the DX a much higher end feel(which it should considering the price). So far I'm absolutely loving it! Here are pics comparing them:


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree that I prefer the joystick over the pad, but I have both the DXG and K3G and notice no difference in the displays at all.

It does depend on which font you are using.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

In the pictures, it looks like the DXG has better contrast and the blacks are darker.  I love the DXG and wouldn't go back to a smaller Kindle, but I do miss the smaller size and weight.  However, I know I can't have my cake and eat it to.

Gene


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

I sold my K1 (which I really liked), bought a DXG... absolutely loved the DXG. Couldn't resist the hype and decided to get a K3 as well (to have something "more portable"). I don't even use the K3 -- love the DXG too much. The bigger screen is so much more luxurious. That, and for me, the K3 is really uncomfortable to hold. I'm all about small/light usually.. but I have big hands and I really can't seem to find any way to comfortably hold the K3. Sometimes just a little bit of heft is a good thing. I didn't realize that until I bought the K3.

DXG rules!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Interesting. I went from K1 to K3 & have never been tempted by the DX. Guess it's largely a matter of how you use it & for me portability is key.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only had a problem with mine with sun light, otherwise the contast isnt really an issue - hey gameboy v1 era here!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison photos. I am always tempted by the DX.  I even bought one for a gift to a relative.  It was so hard not to zip open the box!  

Right now I am thinking of ordering one to play with and then giving it to a family member who is a voracious reader but a technophobe.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

Robin said:


> Interesting. I went from K1 to K3 & have never been tempted by the DX. Guess it's largely a matter of how you use it & for me portability is key.


Same here. I love that I can easily put my K3 in my smallish purse and take it anywhere. Size was my most important consideration.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

How is it reading PDFs on the DXG v. K3G?


----------



## eidahl (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been thinking about upgrading from the K2 to the K3.. now I'm getting tempted by the (relatively) massive graphite DX, AHHHH, the dilemma. Amazon has not upgraded the firmware of the new DX to the latest Kindle 3 features, right? 

Ooh, just remembered, does the DX have the new browser of the K3? It better!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

eidahl said:


> I've been thinking about upgrading from the K2 to the K3.. now I'm getting tempted by the (relatively) massive graphite DX, AHHHH, the dilemma. Amazon has not upgraded the firmware of the new DX to the latest Kindle 3 features, right?
> 
> Ooh, just remembered, does the DX have the new browser of the K3? It better!


No, it doesn't have 3.0 firmware yet and no improved browser. I don't use the browser often so it's not an issue for me. The only real thing I miss from 3.0 are the 2 extra fonts. Hopefully, Amazon will release 3.0 for it. I definitely recommend it a DX over K3. For me it's just a much better experience. You do sacrifice portability but if you mainly read at home it's not an issue. You can always return it if you aren't satisfied within the first 30 days.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> How is it reading PDFs on the DXG v. K3G?


The screen size makes a huge difference in legibility. I don't read PDFs often but it is a definite improvement.


----------



## eidahl (Oct 16, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> No, it doesn't have 3.0 firmware yet and no improved browser. I don't use the browser often so it's not an issue for me. The only real thing I miss from 3.0 are the 2 extra fonts. Hopefully, Amazon will release 3.0 for it. I definitely recommend it a DX over K3. For me it's just a much better experience. You do sacrifice portability but if you mainly read at home it's not an issue. You can always return it if you aren't satisfied within the first 30 days.


Yeah, I never carry the K2 outside of the house, so I don't care about that. I'm going for it, though hopefully they update the firmware soon - it'll be rather neat to use the new browser on the bigger screen. The Kindle 2 could be a gift for a little sister.. (or I could suppose I could sell it and grab the K3 instead for her, like I guess some people are doing).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> . . . . . The only real thing I miss from 3.0 are the 2 extra fonts. Hopefully, Amazon will release 3.0 for it. . . . . .


My DX -- not a G, but I think the firmware is the same -- is at 2.5.6 and I have 8 font size choices.

Also some magnification when viewing a PDF.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my DXG in July, and loved it - - - and then the K3 was announced so I ordered that too.

To tell you the truth I hardly ever use my DXG any more, even at home. The displays appear to me to be the same, and the K3 is so much lighter and easier to hold. The DXG is a pretty expensive "spare" for me.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My DX -- not a G, but I think the firmware is the same -- is at 2.5.6 and I have 8 font size choices.
> 
> Also some magnification when viewing a PDF.


Yes, it is the same. The Kindle 3 firmware has 3 different fonts to choose from in addition to the font sizes. It also has more settings for spacing and words per line.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I put my KindleDXG and my K3 on the table, looked at the picture on the startup screen and then looked at text. I didn't see a difference.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> I haven't been completely happy with my K3 since I received it. The screen just didn't seem to have as much contrast vs. the K2 as I had hoped. It could just be my device. I ordered a Kindle DX Graphite a couple of days ago and received it yesterday. The first thing I noticed is the screen has much better contrast. The fonts are much bolder and blacks are blacker. I'm not sure how obvious it will be in the photo but in person the difference is even more apparent. I'm also finding that I like the controls much better on the DX than the K3. The joystick is just much easier and more accurate than then new directional pad. The only complaints I have about the DX are it is so much heavier after using the featherweight K3 for weeks and I really miss the new page turn buttons. Hopefully, Amazon will give DX owners a break and update it to 3.0 firmware! The build quality and materials used give the DX a much higher end feel(which it should considering the price). So far I'm absolutely loving it!


While I'm glad you're enjoying the GDX I wonder why you don't send back the K3 for an exchange. The difference in the K2 and K3 screens shouldn't even be close in my experience. The contrast on the K3 and GDX should be the same. I'd call CS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> Yes, it is the same. The Kindle 3 firmware has 3 different fonts to choose from in addition to the font sizes. It also has more settings for spacing and words per line.


Ah! Gotcha! I wouldn't expect any of that to be added until/unless Amazon comes out with a DX3 with similar firmware to the K3.


----------



## eidahl (Oct 16, 2009)

grumblegrumble.. why did I continue reading this? Now I have doubts about the DXG. XD


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

While I like the DXG, it has a fatal flaw for me, no page turn buttons on the left hand side.  The way I read, thats a deal breaker.  It seams really odd to me that Amazon would leave those off?  Oh well, I love my K3, and I have no practical reason for wanting the bigger size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Okkoto86 said:


> While I like the DXG, it has a fatal flaw for me, no page turn buttons on the left hand side. The way I read, thats a deal breaker. It seams really odd to me that Amazon would leave those off? Oh well, I love my K3, and I have to practical reason for wanting the bigger size.


You know you can turn it upside down, right? Then the buttons are on the left. You can even turn it sideways. Of course, you can do that with the K3 as well . . . a thing the DX has that the K2/3 don't is a gyroscope so you can set it to rotate automatically based on the orientation of the device.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Okkoto86 said:


> While I like the DXG, it has a fatal flaw for me, no page turn buttons on the left hand side. The way I read, thats a deal breaker. It seams really odd to me that Amazon would leave those off? Oh well, I love my K3, and I have no practical reason for wanting the bigger size.


I agree on that one. I do miss the page turn buttons from the K3. Like mentioned above you can rotate it if you want to use the buttons with your left hand which I sometimes do.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my Graphite DX last July, & I forgot that I can just turn the thing & then have the buttons on the left side. LOL! Would make it easier to press the buttons while eating. I also wish that the buttons were on both sides. Also, the buttons, for me, are harder to press on the K2 & the DX. CONTRAST - The K3 has a font that I love, so it makes the letters darker & thicker than the DX lettering. I would love that font on my DX. Presently, I use the DX more for the TTS, (it's louder than the K2 & K3), than for reading. I use my K3 more for reading. I take the K3 out with me & I read the K3 in bed, because of the size. The DX stays home. End result is that I use both & so I am glad that I did buy the DX, even though it costs more.


----------

